# Vitre brisée de l'iPad - Pas d'Apple Store en Belgique. Quid



## Sylvie1979 (16 Février 2014)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Alors que j'ai toujours GRAND soin de mes iGadgets, j'oublie de dire à mon mari que j'ai glissé l'iPad en dessous de la poussette car j'avais les bras trop chargés. Mon mari ne l'a pas vu et en refermant d'un coup sec la poussette, il a brisé la vitre de mon iPad (New iPad acheté en décembre 2012).

Je suis dégoûtée. Cela s'est produit hier soir.

Lorsque je lis tous vos messages à ce sujet sur MacG, certains disent que les techniciens d'Apple prétendent que la vitre est irremplaçable, d'autres dises que si mais à faire soi-même et d'autres disent que des pros le font mais que cela coûte 200 .

Je ne suis pas capable de faire cela moi-même. Et en Belgique, nous n'avons pas d'Apple Store mais des revendeurs agréés tels qu'Abelsys ou Mac Line. De mon côté, j'ai acheté l'iPad chez Mediamarkt et vu que l'achat à moins de deux, je pense qu'il est toujours sous garantie mais je parie qu'elle ne fonctionnera pas vu les circonstances.

Pour 700 investis, on est prêts à mettre 200 s'il le faut pour le réparer car il fonctionne toujours correctement et ne présente aucun problème de fonctionnement.

Avis donc aux amis belges ainsi qu'aux autres qui pourraient me conseiller. Ou iriez-vous pour faire réparer la vitre ? Suis pas certaines que chez Médiamarkt l'équipe de vendeurs Apple soient aussi compétentes que chez Abelsys ou Mac Line. Mais eux, font-ils les réparations ?

Un tout grand merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Arlequin (16 Février 2014)

hello

:mouais: des réparateurs Apple en Belgique, y'en a tout de même faut pas déconner 

as tu appelé MacLine ou Abelsys, dont tu parles ? 

Belwatech a un service de réparation (Bxl, Wavre et waterloo)

Cami, à Liège et Bxl

fin bref, en cherchant un chouilla, tu verras que la Belgique, ce n'est quand même pas le désert


----------



## hozuki (17 Février 2014)

Je suis allé une fois chez Ablesys pour mon Ipod touch qui a un écrans cassé pour voir si ils savaient me le réparer alors que je l'avais acheté chez Colishop et ils m'ont répondu que ça ne causait pas de problèmes, par contre ils faut passé a la caisse et ses pas bon marché. Je pense donc que si tu es près a payé ils peuvent te réparer ta vitre sans problème.


----------



## Arlequin (18 Février 2014)

hozuki a dit:


> Je suis allé une fois



non mais allez quoi, "on" va encore se payer not' tête là


----------



## iAllRepair_fr (18 Février 2014)

Sylvie1979 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bonjour,

Je vous invite à consulter vos mails.


Cordialement.
iAllRepair.fr


----------



## Sylvie1979 (18 Février 2014)

Bonjour et merci pour vos réactions.

Oui tu as tout à fait raison Arlequin !! En fouillant un peu et en parlant à gauche et à droite on finit par trouver.

J'ai contacté EASY-M (ancien Mac Line) de Namur mais ils ne pratiquent pas ces réparations.

J'ai contacté ensuite ABELSYS à Erpent et là je suis tombée sur une technicienne (Laetitia) qui avait vraiment l'air de savoir de quoi elle parle. Elle peut remplacer la vitre pour 169 &#8364;. Toutefois, je dois aller lui montrer l'iPad tout à l'heure pour vérifier si le châssis n'a pas été endommagé avec le choc. Dans ce cas d'autres options pourraient m'être proposées (ex: échange hors garantie) mais à pertes forcément. Là, faut pas rêver non plus, je suis responsable de mon iPad et à moi d'en assumer les conséquences.

Sinon, un de mes collègues m'a refilé aussi une autre adresse :
DISCOUNTI - Rue haute Marcelle 43 à Namur Tel. : 081/640 450.
Là, les vitres pour iPad sont vendues au prix de 90 &#8364; et ils demandent 130 &#8364; s'ils doivent s'occuper du remplacement. Mais à savoir quand même qu'il n'est pas agréé en tant que revendeur Apple et qu'il fait ça peut-être à l'arrache (selon mon collègue). Méfiance peut-être...

Donc, voilà, j'ai le choix. Y'a plus qu'à... Et ça tourne toujours autour +/- du même tarif.

Merci de m'avoir répondu en tous cas, j'étais tellement tracassée pour mon joujoux chéri que je ne pouvais pas attendre lundi pour téléphoner. Et puis sait-on jamais, peut-être auriez-vous eu de bons tuyaux


----------



## Lefenmac (18 Février 2014)

hozuki a dit:


> Je suis allé une fois chez .




On n'a jamais vu une affaire ainsi! Ca devait être dans les années nonante alors hein fieu


----------

